# Weber 8v counterflow For Duel DCOE manifold!!



## 95_4dr_golf (Jul 24, 2006)

hey guys i have a Weber 8v counter flow duel DCOE. Manifold is up for grabbs 
this will work on ur mk1, mk2, and your 1.8 MFI mk3's 
its used for weber 40's DoCe or 45's DoCe
im selling it for $300.00 pretty firm on this price


----------



## DOHC15 (Feb 28, 2007)

what kind of manifold (manufacture)?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Weber 8v counterflow For Duel DCOE manifold!! (95_4dr_golf)*

you know there's a complete manifold with running carbs on here for $600 OBO?? Do you have the linkage?


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (DOHC15)*

that manifold is from an old solex setup. i have the same one but have my ITBs on it now. i do have my old Dellorto DHLA 40s for sale with lots of extra parts however if someone needs some carbs to mount to this manifold.


----------



## mk2jetta_guy (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: (epjetta)*

do you guys know where i can get a dule dcoe manifold for a 1.8 8v (mk2) i know these are for sale but im broke right now http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif so when i do have money would any one know where i can find them ?


----------



## 95_4dr_golf (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (mk2jetta_guy)*

bump


----------



## moorin (Jul 1, 2008)

would you ship to u.k? would this fit a 2.0 8v counterflow mk3 golf engine agg code?


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Weber 8v counterflow For Duel DCOE manifold!! (95_4dr_golf)*

how much to ship to 33122 miami


----------



## 95_4dr_golf (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Weber 8v counterflow For Duel DCOE manifold!! (valverde)*

iv never shipped b4 ill check it out


----------



## franque (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (epjetta)*

What are you looking to get for the Dell'ortos?


----------



## 95_4dr_golf (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (franque)*

not seling any


----------



## 84gtibeast (Sep 16, 2010)

*??*

do u have the weber dual crabs to go with this??


----------

